# excessive sweating on test-e



## kopikum (May 17, 2012)

Hello, Im on my last week of test-e 12 week cycle, and for the last weeks I've been sweating like hell, not just when working out but pretty much all the time if I dont have ac. I walk outside for 5mins and Im dripping wet. I readed that it can be caused by excess of estrogen, but adex is not helping, will letro help?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

In my experience nothing will help!

Just another side effect of messing with your hormones!

Try using tren, then you will experience sweating!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh bloody he'll thought it was tren he was running was gonna say welcome to the tren club,

Done 12 ur almost done so don't sweat it  sorry.

As my friend says above you've no idea what sweats on AAS is until u run the Big T


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Im the same. First test cycle, just coming upo to 6th week of 10. Sweating like a beast at nothing


----------



## kopikum (May 17, 2012)

so letro is not gonna help either ? would you runa s mall dose until the start of pct just to try?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

sweating on cycle is not related to tren only as many think, but androgen level- so both test and tren cause it. I'm on 4g of test and break a sweat walking around the office in a shirt.. pillow soaked every night, worse than when i was on 2g test, 1g 1eq and 600mg tren.... as I'm now on a higher androgen level. Hey at least your metabolism is motoring, and you're burning fat! Why do you think the study bellow shows 2kg of fat loss in 20weeks, with 8kg of muscle gain on 600mg test!

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

kopikum said:


> so letro is not gonna help either ? would you runa s mall dose until the start of pct just to try?


an AI wil NOT help, as its NOT the eostroen causing this- its the TEST.... think about it, menopausal women get hot flushes when their oestrogen DROPS and their reliative DHT/Test level is higher.. (why they grow more lip hair etc).


----------



## kopikum (May 17, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> an AI wil NOT help, as its NOT the eostroen causing this- its the TEST.... think about it, menopausal women get hot flushes when their oestrogen DROPS and their reliative DHT/Test level is higher.. (why they grow more lip hair etc).


Okay, in a different forum they told me excessive sweating was body getting rid of excess of estro. Well, lets hope it gets better now that i'm done with the test


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

kopikum said:


> Okay, in a different forum they told me excessive sweating was body getting rid of excess of estro. Well, lets hope it gets better now that i'm done with the test


Whoever told you that's an idiot! Listen to aus's post!

All AAS can make u sweat sure but have to say TREN is by far the worst LEAUGE of its own

Nite chaps


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

It's simply a higher metabolic rate because your cells are operating at a higher level due to the androgen receptors being activated (increased transcription of RNA to DNA transimmions...or something like that!) plus the increased thermic affect of feeding and higher body mass also add to the whole process.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I personally welcome it. I'm start my 5th week today, let it get worse! I'm trying to bulk so if excessive sweating mean losing body fat then great


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol I break a sweat just putting my overalls on at work and lacing my boots up lmao


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

kopikum said:


> so letro is not gonna help either ? would you runa s mall dose until the start of pct just to try?


God knows how many times i have posted this lol, so as you are new, NO it wont help.

The reason you are sweating is because your hypothalmus is suppressed because you are taking steroids, part of the hypothalmus's job is as the bodies thermostat, it isn't functioning properly so you get hot and consequently your sweat glands go into overdrive to try to cool your body, simples.


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

You can't beat that sweet damp sugary smell of the pillow in the morning while on test 

I found on my cycle ( current ) I sweated more around weeks 4-8 last 4 weeks not been to bad but I start pct tonight  I miss jabbing already


----------



## kopikum (May 17, 2012)

Mars said:


> God knows how many times i have posted this lol, so as you are new, NO it wont help.
> 
> The reason you are sweating is because your hypothalmus is suppressed because you are taking steroids, part of the hypothalmus's job is as the bodies thermostat, it isn't functioning properly so you get hot and consequently your sweat glands go into overdrive to try to cool your body, simples.


Thanks for the explanation. So I guess now that I'm done with test and with the pct its gonna improve isnt it? Or should I add some more meds to help?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

kopikum said:


> Thanks for the explanation. So I guess now that I'm done with test and with the pct its gonna improve isnt it? Or should I add some more meds to help?


Just leave it and let your body sort itself out, no extra meds required


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2012)

I sweat bad always have done, even a sniff of test and I'm a walking puddle.

Tren E at a ml a week along with 2ml of tri test, ooo this will be fun.


----------



## kopikum (May 17, 2012)

Hey guys, how long after I finish my test-e pins (2 weeks since the last one) do you think it will take for my sweat problems to start improving? I really hate it


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm on day 9 of clomid and I've stopped sweating I love this waking up with a dry back


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't sweated in bed for about 4-6 days now


----------



## coldburn (Mar 6, 2012)

What about for those of us blast and cruising? Will the issue decrease when I go from my current 500mg Test E/week to say, 250 for a while?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> In my experience nothing will help!
> 
> Just another side effect of messing with your hormones!
> 
> Try using tren, then you will experience sweating!


Dude iv bought like 6 new sheets for my next blast 1g Test with 500mg Tren and 500mg Mast gonna be a sweat factory lol


----------



## kopikum (May 17, 2012)

Daz1245 said:


> I haven't sweated in bed for about 4-6 days now


I dont sweat at night, but when I get a shirt on I start sweating like a mother****er, and living in barcelona where is hot as **** doesnt help so I feel like i'm wet all the day and my clothes are dripping wet in 5 mins. Its been 2 weeks since I finished test and I start pct now but Im really starting to worry because its really hardcore and its affecting my life


----------



## gettingstarted (Apr 18, 2013)

check out http://sweatguard.co.uk. their products helped me. but consult your doctor ANYWAY!!! this is very important.


----------

